# English Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Missouri



## tandceshepherds

*Old Fashioned English Shepherd Farm Collie Pups For Sale
What's an English Shepherd? It's a herding breed, with an "off switch!" Unlike it's cousins Aussies and Border Collies
We currently have two litters of pups available, 19 pups in all!
The English Shepherd is a great farm and family dog. Our pups are naturally raised and well socialized.
We are located near Ozark, MO, pickup here or there will be delivery near St. Louis available, for those coming from the east or flying into St. Louis.
Pups go home starting Sept. 16 2021
To contact us about these pups, see pictures, read reviews from past litter, and learn more about the breed, visit our website;*
*www.tandceshepherds.wordpress.com*
*







*


----------



## Pony

Oh, my giddy aunt! Where were you last year, when I was looking for an English Shepherd? And you're practically in my back yard! I could have saved a trip south of the border to AR.

I love this breed! Obedient, smart as a whip, and just so dang ADORABLY CUTE. 

We have a 15 month old natural bobtail male, Cap'n Stubby Butt. Even at an age where some dogs are a little flighty, Cappy is obedient and eager to please. He is my buddy, and goes where I go.


----------



## Pony

I sent you a message about ES pups


----------



## tandceshepherds

Thanks for your comment... sent you a message back.


----------



## altair

Oh my heart. Some days I wish I weren't married.


----------



## Pony

altair said:


> Oh my heart. Some days I wish I weren't married.


Why is that? Does your hubs object to working dogs?


----------



## altair

^ He doesn't, but doesn't think we need another dog (we have a Papillon). I have been working on trying to get a LGD for a couple of years but we do live right on a road and would need adequate fencing (currently zilch).

These are lovely-looking dogs though, and I do value them as farm dogs.


----------



## Pony

altair said:


> ^ He doesn't, but doesn't think we need another dog (we have a Papillon). I have been working on trying to get a LGD for a couple of years but we do live right on a road and would need adequate fencing (currently zilch).
> 
> These are lovely-looking dogs though, and I do value them as farm dogs.


They aren't LGDs as such (for that, I have Pyratolians), but when it comes to making sure that everyone sticks to the rules and toes the line on the schedule, the English Shepherd Dog has no equal. If a goat or duck or chicken is not where they should be, Cappy pushes them until they are back. "A place for everything, and everything in its place" would be a good motto for ESDs.

Another good motto could be, "Hi, Hooman! I love you, so I will crawl onto your lap/into your bed/hop into the car with you."


----------



## tandceshepherds

10 pups spoken for as of 8/17/21


----------



## tandceshepherds

*New pics 8/17/21*
The pups got their first bath this week, they all did fairly well, with a few exceptions (a couple didn't want to be wet!).
They've been outside twice this week.
Each of the children had their puppy time, working with each pup until 
they "surrendered" and exercising their senses.
We have exposed them to different temperatures and surfaces, as well as positions.
They have also met their dad and the other female who is not their mama. Plus both litters have now met each other.
We'll be switching up who each child works with this week. Don't want the children to get too attached 

Have a blessed week!


----------



## Pony

I sure hope that you'll stick around on the forum and join in, @tandceshepherds !


----------



## tandceshepherds

@Pony 
About your ES: We talked as a family and here's what we came up with: We don't know any local trainers, sorry. We do know that one thing ES's don't like is to be "shunned". When they are expressing a behavior you don't like, we were told to put them in a place away from us. They see this as the ultimate punishment because they naturally want to please you and be with you. For our dogs this has been all we've had to do. It corrects the behavior quickly.
We'd also recommend reading some of the articles on the NESR website. Linked here: National English Shepherd Rescue | English Shepherd Dog Rescue Group
We've found them helpful when folks call us with puppy troubles. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Pony

Thanks, @tandceshepherds. I'll set up his kennel near the door, so I can slide his noisy little hiney in there the moment he decides to start his morning shout-out. 

I'll also go check out the articles. Much appreciated!


----------



## Danaus29

This thread is awesome! 

@Pony, I look forward to stories about your new addition once you get him/her home.


----------



## tandceshepherds

They are going fast!!! As of 8/18/21, 11 Pups are Reserved. Ready for their new homes 9/16-9/19.
Price $650
This weeks English Shepherd Puppy Update:
This week pups are moving around a lot! They are starting to wrestle too. They are interested in their mama's food when she is eating. They've all had baths, and are all being worked with individually on a daily basis by our large family. The litters also have met each other, the other mother, and their Dad  We're looking forward to seeing their personalities develop over the next few weeks. 
Visit our website


----------



## Pony

Danaus29 said:


> This thread is awesome!
> 
> @Pony, I look forward to stories about your new addition once you get him/her home.


We have had our pup for a little over a year now, but he is still learning the ropes. Most of the time, he is a good dog. 

But he gets excited when I wake up in the morning, and barks continuously until I let him out the door. He does NOT bark at DH. Just me. He seems to think it is party time.

We do not know how to break him, though we have tried. I'm sure we're doing something wrong, maybe even reinforcing the behavior. I'd just like to find a professional trainer to help us figure it out.


----------



## tandceshepherds

Pray you all had a good week... Big week for the pups!
This week puppies have started on kibble and some raw milk from our goats and cow. We're expecting to be going through about 60 lbs of dog food a week soon!
They have been getting around a lot better, and started playing and wrestling a lot.
As we go into this week, we will start making personality notes for pairing. We spend time watching their interactions as a litter, learning where they are in the pack order.
They have continued to be introduced to new surfaces and noises. We moved them outside this week. They learned what humidity is! Each mama and litter in their own separate area.
Each pup has been taken away from their litter to experience being alone.
They are continuing to grow. Most of them have tripled their weight, a few more have grown more than that!
All pups had their first de-worming. This week will be watching for dead expelled worms in their stools.
Next week we'll be doing herd testing and starting to pair!


----------



## tandceshepherds

New Individual Pictures on the website. Wouldn't let me upload them here. Available Puppies Page


----------



## Danaus29

Seriously people, don't look unless you want to be hit with the urge to snuggle some puppies. I saw one that I really want! But alas, I have no room or time for a dog.


----------



## Pony

NICE looking pups! Makes me wish I was ready for my next one - but not quite yet.


----------



## tandceshepherds

These guys are left


----------



## tandceshepherds

These girls are left....maybe one more


----------



## Danaus29

Sigh, the cutest ones don't have homes yet. I hope you find new homes for them soon.


----------



## tandceshepherds

Ooops, forgot to mention their personalities are listed on the website as well.....
https://tandceshepherds.wordpress.com/available-puppiesupcoming-litters/


----------



## tandceshepherds

And this little guy....


----------



## tandceshepherds

THESE PUPS ARE STILL AVAILABLE.........


----------



## DaisyDuke

Pony said:


> We have had our pup for a little over a year now, but he is still learning the ropes. Most of the time, he is a good dog.
> 
> But he gets excited when I wake up in the morning, and barks continuously until I let him out the door. He does NOT bark at DH. Just me. He seems to think it is party time.
> 
> We do not know how to break him, though we have tried. I'm sure we're doing something wrong, maybe even reinforcing the behavior. I'd just like to find a professional trainer to help us figure it out.


That sounds just like my eight month old ES! Once he goes out and gets to potty he's back in side and quiet (untill neighbors dogs bark or people drive by). If I go to the bathroom first it's non stop barking till I get done and let him outside. Maybe your pup is still such a puppy he feels happy to let you know he needs to go till he gets to go?


----------



## Pony

DaisyDuke said:


> That sounds just like my eight month old ES! Once he goes out and gets to potty he's back in side and quiet (untill neighbors dogs bark or people drive by). If I go to the bathroom first it's non stop barking till I get done and let him outside. Maybe your pup is still such a puppy he feels happy to let you know he needs to go till he gets to go?


If that were the case, why does he not do it when my hubs gets up to let him out?

I get out of bed, and Cappy decides it's time to talk, and not with his inside voice! 

We are still working on it. Sloooowly getting better.


----------



## Forcast

DaisyDuke said:


> That sounds just like my eight month old ES! Once he goes out and gets to potty he's back in side and quiet (untill neighbors dogs bark or people drive by). If I go to the bathroom first it's non stop barking till I get done and let him outside. Maybe your pup is still such a puppy he feels happy to let you know he needs to go till he gets to go?


Ya my Brussels Griffons do.the.bark deal only to me in the morning. As soon as they hear my feet hit the floor.


----------



## Danaus29

Pony said:


> If that were the case, why does he not do it when my hubs gets up to let him out?
> 
> I get out of bed, and Cappy decides it's time to talk, and not with his inside voice!
> 
> We are still working on it. Sloooowly getting better.


Maybe for the same reason most children scream for mommy when they get hurt. They know you will respond quicker than hubs does.


----------



## Pony

Danaus29 said:


> Maybe for the same reason most children scream for mommy when they get hurt. They know you will respond quicker than hubs does.


LOL!

Not really. I am slow getting out of bed. I move slowly for the first 5-10 minutes, until I get my sea legs again.


----------



## altair

Does your DH have more 'no nonsense' personality/energy where the dog knows he won't get away with as much?

How do you react to his barking and behavior?


----------



## Pony

altair said:


> Does your DH have more 'no nonsense' personality/energy where the dog knows he won't get away with as much?
> 
> How do you react to his barking and behavior?


I put him on a sit and tell him to stay. This is the one time he will not obey those commands. 

the only energy I put out in the morning is the homing device for the bathroom and coffee, in that order. 

But I am the one who plays with Cappy more than Nick. I'm the one he comes to when he wants to hang out and cuddle. So I'm the "fun" one. 

I'm also the one who teaches him to sit/stay/come/move the animals. 

I have tried to be flat affect, and I have also put him on his back when he keeps barking. 

The latter seems to work, but not consistently, so it's probably not the answer.


----------

